# What about a snowball pleco???



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My 55 gal tank hs just finished cycling yayyyyyyyy!!!! Now I am thinking of other fish to add to the tank ....right now I have 6 platies 2 diamond tetras and 1 male guppy in the tank plus 2 golden mystery snails........ (I moved the 2 fry to their own little tank) my lfs has a beautiful snowball pleco thats about 3 inches long. Everything I have read seems to suggest these fish are good community fish but I would like to hear from the experts. Any other suggestions as to possible tank mates? I have that brown alge stuff so I was thinking of some SAE but I read they grow quite large....not sure if I like that. I know I would like to have a couple gouramis but other than that I don't know


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A snowball pleco (hypancistrus inspector, L102) can go into your tank, just not yet. Plecs make a lot of waste and can be sensitive to water parameters, so they are not to be introduced to newly cycled tanks, but rather to firmly established cycled tanks.

You could add one, but I'd hold off for a while. Losing a platy (a buck or two) is not nearly as bad as losing a fancy plec, which will usually cost you at least $40 at a lfs.

Also, hypancistrus species are all carnivores. The really won't ever touch the algae, and seldom do vegetables. They won't do anything for algae.

But when you are ready for one (or rather, your tank is) then by all means go ahead an add one. If you are set on the snowball, ask the manager (can make more long term decisions) if they can put it on hold for you for a while.

Plecs can be shy, but they are great fish!


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

When you say carnivore you don't mean it would eat my other fish do you? So how long do you think I should wait before introducing something like this to the tank?? The tank just actually finished cycling tonight. I really wanted a zebra pleco but my lfs said it would cost me over 400$ to get one of those so thats way out of my price range, not to mention I am a beginner and just can't see spending that kind of money on a fish until I am sure I know enough to take care of it properly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As a carnivore, it prefers meaty foods. That being said, almost no plecos will ever attack a live fish (some large commons have been known to eat the slime coat off of larger fish). They prefer to nibble on things like crustaceans, insects and larvae and any dead fish/animal that they chance upon. They do not eat much animal protein, as it tends to be too high in fat content. 
Usually people feed their hypans tablets for carnivores (I use hikari carnivore tablets), shrimp and fish (ie human food fish like tilapia, again, not high in fat), and other foods like blood worms and brine shrimp.

It's a good choice to hold off on the rarer fish until you have a bit more experience under your belt. That holds true for pretty much any fish.

I would wait a good month or two, especially since this is your first tank. It's good to wait till you have optimal conditions as losing a plec is not a fun experience (I was very upset when I lost my first gold nugget due to a heater malfunction). And once you get the pleco bug (which you might have already got), you're headed for a definite addiction!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Charlie Drew in Burlington breeds these are usually has some for sale more often then not. I bet you'd could get 2 or 3 from Charlie at the price the LFS is selling them at as well. Just something to consider. I often forget I have inspectors, as pretty as they are I rarely see them out and about.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how many plec species are you keeping Kat?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many plec species are you keeping Kat?


Erm...

I have to count...Counting usually gets me into trouble.

Not as bad as I thought lol 13


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I have to count...Counting usually gets me into trouble.


lol I will have to come see all of them one day Kate!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> lol I will have to come see all of them one day Kate!!


It really seemed like 6 or 7, I tell you counting=bad!


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the info guys 
Katalyst how would I get in touch with the person you were telling me about that had snowball pleco's for sale? I just posted a question about shipping and it seems fish are ok to ship (in spite of what my lfs says)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> thanks for the info guys
> Katalyst how would I get in touch with the person you were telling me about that had snowball pleco's for sale? I just posted a question about shipping and it seems fish are ok to ship (in spite of what my lfs says)


I have been shipping fish every week for the past few years without incident. I'll email him and check if he has any for sale.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I emailed Charlie, he is located in Burlington and does pick up's only. His user name on Price Network is Bwhiskered as well as the KWAS forums. He has many many many other types of fish for sale and a trip to his fishroom is well worth the drive. He has over 50 years experience in the hobby and is a wealth of information on fishkeeping.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

thank you Katalyst but I am at least 16 hours each way from burlington I live in Thunder Bay, so I guess this is not an option for me


----------

